# Ma sei proprio tu?



## mikasa_90

Ciao
Come tradurre questa espressione:

**Ma se proprio tu?**

Grazie


----------



## jazyk

Ma se proprio tu che cosa?


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Credo che sia _"Ma sei proprio tu?" _col senso di "a fi de fapt":

_"Is it really you?"_
>_Eşti tu de într-adevăr_? 
_>Eşti tu dintr-adevăr_? [Nu sunt sigur]

O qualcosa di simile. Qualcun altro certamente renderà la mia frase più comprensibile.


----------



## mikasa_90

No, è come dici tu **Serinus**
Grazie


----------



## deegee_sister

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> _"Is it really you?"_
> >_Eşti tu de într-adevăr_?



Eşti tu într-adevăr? => senza "de" 

 Dee Gee


----------

